# 100 pounds of mullet, 2 casts



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

The mullet were dominated this morning. They made the mistake of showing up en masse within net distance from the shore. I even pulled out a 5 pounder and several 4 pounders. I was going for trout, but the mullet are definitely thick in the bayous at the moment. The overcast conditions and higher tide helped a lot.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you commercial or recreational?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Recreational.

Thanks!


----------



## Mercmaha (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice haul man, went earlier this week, filled up the cooler but nothing like that!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*Finger mullet*

Do you net any finger mullet? I wanted to net a few to take out to Massachusetts. I have a 8 foot cast net... is it big enough?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I do, that's primarily what I use when I'm using live bait. The smallest I've been able to find in a school lately have been around 6" though, but the smaller ones will start showing up soon. 8' is plenty big if you can throw it well. 

Are you freezing them or do you have an industrial livewell?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ryan, good job dude!!!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Pier-Dude said:


> Ryan, good job dude!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*icing them*

I will be just keeping them on ice for use the next day or so. I do have a live well on boat, I suppose I can put a few in it.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I doubt they'll make it up there but it's worth a shot. I forgot to mention that I use a 9 ft net so 8 ft should do fine. Here's a video of that trip:


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

FISH FRY! Thats a nice haul of fish


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes sir, 2 families ate their fill and filled their freezer for $10 (side dishes)! Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:AWESOME:thumbup: I know they tasted GREAT:yes: and the two families bellies was stuffed. :thumbsup: GREAT VIDEO :whistling:Thank you for sharing


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Dude, that is cool. Are you throwing that net overhand?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks! I throw it one handed but it is from the side. It's basically a quick draw style of throw that I use since I do most of my netting while wading.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN! That is a nice haul. Do you mind sharing in a roundabout way where you were? I would love to get a dozen or so for din din....


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Lion's park in Niceville. I don't mind sharin the water with you fine folks, there's plenty to go around! Just give me a hollar if you see me, or better yet let me know if you come out this way and we can round em up together!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Man I just want the backbones!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gopumas78 (Jun 4, 2013)

*100 lbs!!!*

I'm currently planning a rehearsal dinner an plan on frying fish.
If you need any help, or anyone else for that matter, needs some help
getting rid of 100 lbs of mullet, I'll take them, or even buy them off your hands.
Just reply here and we'll get it down. I'll be at Bob Sykes in the morning
if anyone is interested.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

You should start a thread with that so people will see it, but I don't mind tossin some mullet to you. Send me a private message with the details and your contact info and I'll get you squared away.


----------



## Gopumas78 (Jun 4, 2013)

BY Ryan said:


> You should start a thread with that so people will see it, but I don't mind tossin some mullet to you. Send me a private message with the details and your contact info and I'll get you squared away.


Will do BY Ryan. I sent you the friend request and I'm very new to this forum so forgive me for not knowing the ins n outs just yet! As soon as I figure out how, I'll send ya a message and we'll work it out. You have no idea how big of a help this will be!


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Walking a way from customer service counter at Wally World yesterday and look up and say to myself that guy in line sure looks someone I've seen before. I was at the back of the store when it hit that I wacthed this youtube and the Goast pepper that morning. 
Good catch.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha cool Penn! I was there getting a new battery for my truck box livewell, which also died. 

Gopumas, I wish you would have responded earlier! I just gave away 48 pounds of mullet that I caught today because I thought you were just passing by. No biggie though, I catch that much a few times a week so we will work it out.


----------



## Gopumas78 (Jun 4, 2013)

No worries, I'll take whatever you get! I'm gonna try the mullet in the morning myself and I just wanna say that I ain't goin' no where when it comes to this forum. I'm learning fishing in this area and have been looking at the site the last couple of months but never had much to offer so I never registered. Well, that's all changed an I'm quickly learning that I should have been talking to people on here months ago! 
P.S. - I'm sure ice already said it, but I'll still take any mullet you're willing to get rid of!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## Gopumas78 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ryan, once again, thanks for setting me up with the mullet. You have no idea how big of a relief that is! I'm currently getting the word out around here and 30A about Broke Yakin'! Lookin' forward to workin with ya in the future!


----------



## Team Osprey (May 1, 2010)

Awesome video and catch! Those are some jar heads


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

How long do the mullet hang around for each year?


----------

